# Sticky  Resources



## Candide

Share or recommend resources if possible.

I am not sure what the best way is to 'copy' bought epubs, so I'll share these later probably. I will update this post when I find something new.

*Pathopsychology and Treatment of Human Diseases - Chapter 13 Anorectal Disorders*

Link

Gives a good overview on anal incontinence. I am not sure if the title of the book is correct, I can barely find anything about it.

*Pirneal and anal sphincter trauma*

Goodreads

Download (had to scan almost 200 pages and create a program to crop/rotate the images







)

This book aims at researcher, surgeons, doctors, etc. It is very informative, but I skipped chapters like "female genital mutilation". Also note that this book is from 2006/2007. I was surprised they mentioned kegel like exercises, as I believe they do more harm than good.

*Heal pelvic pain*

Goodreads

I use the stretching exercises from this book. I think I read in this book about a patient that got dysfunction because of excessive kegel exercises.

*Headache in the pelvis*

Goodreads

This book is actually more aimed at people with urinary incontinence and if you actually experience pain in the pelvis. It does explain some things about relaxing and stuff, maybe it's more psychological ammunition.


----------

